# Essential Oils Question



## HappyHermanns

Hi all!

I wasn't quite sure where to post this question, I thought it might be kind of tricky so this board seemed right. 

I am going to begin using essential oils in my home.
I am wondering if diffusing oils can hurt our little guys..
I know that is probably a broad question and I am not looking for a list of what is acceptable for them (well, yet, I suppose) but if I diffuse Wild Orange (or something similar) in our home to benefit from the Vitamin C, can it hurt them?


----------



## JoesMum

As I have no idea of the chemical composition of the oils - and they'll all be different - I'd err on the side of caution. Assume it could be a problem and keep them away from your tort (and any other pets)


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Your goal is to inhale vitamin C? I'd like to see the science on that. Many many indoor environment people, (those that study work places, hospitals and other places where we are in an enclosed space ourselves) urge people to not use any of the room 'odor' things as we already breath way to much stuff in the air in a closed room. My dentist even suggests rinsing of a toothbrush with hydrogen peroxide if it's stored in the bathroom because every time you flush you make air born your own feces.


----------



## HappyHermanns

JoesMum said:


> As I have no idea of the chemical composition of the oils - and they'll all be different - I'd err on the side of caution. Assume it could be a problem and keep them away from your tort (and any other pets)



Thanks @JoesMum!
I just had to check if there was any "direct" knowledge on this topic.
Do you think if I were to have it in another room (a couple of rooms away from them) so it wasn't directly by them, that would be sufficient?
If I gave it a try, how would I know if they didn't like it or it wasn't good for them? The basics- sleeping a lot, not eating/ drinking exc..?

I suffer from some extreme pain that I have decided to try to combat with oils, so I don't want to just totally ditch the idea, you know..


----------



## HappyHermanns

Will said:


> Your goal is to inhale vitamin C? I'd like to see the science on that. Many many indoor environment people, (those that study work places, hospitals and other places where we are in an enclosed space ourselves) urge people to not use any of the room 'odor' things as we already breath way to much stuff in the air in a closed room. My dentist even suggests rinsing of a toothbrush with hydrogen peroxide if it's stored in the bathroom because every time you flush you make air born your own feces.



eww!! I have never heard anything like that before. I will be looking to it, though.. eww again.. haha

Well, it isn't just Vitamin C, it is different Essential Oils for a score of different things.
There is one that I want to use, also, to help the immune system during times of cold/flu.
There are also soothing "blends" that can help promote good feelings and mental health.
I never would have thought I would be one to dive into the oil "craze" but the pain that I have been in demand something and I have to find a way to decrease it or I'll go mad..


----------



## JoesMum

HappyHermanns said:


> Thanks @JoesMum!
> I just had to check if there was any "direct" knowledge on this topic.
> Do you think if I were to have it in another room (a couple of rooms away from them) so it wasn't directly by them, that would be sufficient?
> If I gave it a try, how would I know if they didn't like it or it wasn't good for them? The basics- sleeping a lot, not eating/ drinking exc..?
> 
> I suffer from some extreme pain that I have decided to try to combat with oils, so I don't want to just totally ditch the idea, you know..


Keep the doors closed and open a window if necessary


----------



## HappyHermanns

Will said:


> Your goal is to inhale vitamin C? I'd like to see the science on that. Many many indoor environment people, (those that study work places, hospitals and other places where we are in an enclosed space ourselves) urge people to not use any of the room 'odor' things as we already breath way to much stuff in the air in a closed room. My dentist even suggests rinsing of a toothbrush with hydrogen peroxide if it's stored in the bathroom because every time you flush you make air born your own feces.


*I found this info specifically on Wild Orange;*
*Primary Benefits*

Powerful cleanser and purifying agent
Protects against seasonal and environmental threats
High in antioxidants, which are essential to overall health
Uplifting to the mind and body


*Emotional Benefits*
Energetically, wild orange is very uplifting to the mind and emotions. This can translate to an increase in physical energy, or an elevating mood. It's often said to be an oil of abundance, or possibility, opening a person's mind and heart to the potential that surrounds them, and their ability to accept the goodness Life is offering.

This can affect a person on many levels, from helping you to release patterns of scarcity, money blocks, fear, and "not enough-ness", to stimulating your creativity, vision, and widening your perspective. It can also help a person tap into their own playfulness and sense of humor, so that challenges can be approached without the heaviness that often impacts our ability to navigate them. And it helps you tap into your authentic self, and come to learn that you are, in fact, "enough"


----------



## JoesMum

HappyHermanns said:


> *I found this info specifically on Wild Orange;*
> *Primary Benefits*
> 
> Powerful cleanser and purifying agent
> Protects against seasonal and environmental threats
> High in antioxidants, which are essential to overall health
> Uplifting to the mind and body
> 
> 
> *Emotional Benefits*
> Energetically, wild orange is very uplifting to the mind and emotions. This can translate to an increase in physical energy, or an elevating mood. It's often said to be an oil of abundance, or possibility, opening a person's mind and heart to the potential that surrounds them, and their ability to accept the goodness Life is offering.
> 
> This can affect a person on many levels, from helping you to release patterns of scarcity, money blocks, fear, and "not enough-ness", to stimulating your creativity, vision, and widening your perspective. It can also help a person tap into their own playfulness and sense of humor, so that challenges can be approached without the heaviness that often impacts our ability to navigate them. And it helps you tap into your authentic self, and come to learn that you are, in fact, "enough"


Interesting, but thin on science. 

I suspect the chemical composition of individual products varies. Keep away from pets


----------



## HappyHermanns

JoesMum said:


> Interesting, but thin on science.
> 
> I suspect the chemical composition of individual products varies. Keep away from pets



Yea, in that case I just googled it really fast to show the benefits.
I will see what google has to say about them with torts but I just assumed that the info would be nearly nonexistent..


----------



## HappyHermanns

There is actually a facebook page, if anyone is interested, now that I raised the question. lol
It isn't scientific but very informative by a person that uses the oils on reptiles and amphibs, too.

https://www.facebook.com/essential.oils.reptiles/


----------



## JoesMum

It's an unregulated industry. There is no way you can guarantee what is in the oils you buy or the effect they'd have on your pets. One brand will differ from another. 

It's not like buying aspirin where doses and uses are closely studied, known and understood. 

There's a lot to be said for the use of alternative remedies for things like pain control, I've had acupuncture to help, and I really hope they work for you. Just keep them away from the animals 

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## saginawhxc

My girlfriend has been getting into Essential Oils. It all seems hokey to me, but I'm a cynical skeptic of most things. 

That being said I doubt a diffuser is going to hurt your pets in most rooms.

Things like size of room, placement of the diffuser, airflow, and size or age of tortoise all may make a difference. 

We had one set up in a room that has one rabbit, two guinea pigs, a bearded dragon, and a sulcata hatchling. We had no problems.

I also saw no benefits either.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

I grew up in the Haight Ashbury during the 60's, so from life experience I speak. That's all BS. The best air is clean air, free of any volatile organic compounds.

If it makes you feel something you like then that is all the justification you need. But breathing anything but clean air is not healthful.


----------



## Alexio

Beware oils with pine and ceader as these could be toxic in high concentration.


----------



## HappyHermanns

saginawhxc said:


> My girlfriend has been getting into Essential Oils. It all seems hokey to me, but I'm a cynical skeptic of most things.
> 
> That being said I doubt a diffuser is going to hurt your pets in most rooms.
> 
> Things like size of room, placement of the diffuser, airflow, and size or age of tortoise all may make a difference.
> 
> We had one set up in a room that has one rabbit, two guinea pigs, a bearded dragon, and a sulcata hatchling. We had no problems.
> 
> I also saw no benefits either.



You sound just like my husband. lol
To me, the proof is in the pudding. I don't know if I believe ALL that I see on the oils but what I have seen makes me want to give it a shot.
If it works for me, my hubby is in whether he likes it or not. lol (as I am sure you are with your girlfriend, haha)


----------



## saginawhxc

HappyHermanns said:


> You sound just like my husband. lol
> To me, the proof is in the pudding. I don't know if I believe ALL that I see on the oils but what I have seen makes me want to give it a shot.
> If it works for me, my hubby is in whether he likes it or not. lol (as I am sure you are with your girlfriend, haha)


Her and her friends seem to believe in it. Like I said, I'm a skeptic, but at the same time it isn't worth making an issue of. 

Give it a shot. Hopefully it works for you. 

Like I said it never seemed to effect any of my animals, but I obviously didn't stick the diffuser inside the tortoise enclosure either.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Don't forget torts can live over 100 years eating weeds and grass . We live about 74 years and eat junk . Should we teach the torts or should the torts teach us ?


----------



## HappyHermanns

Good call @Grandpa Turtle 144 

@saginawhxc LOL. right. I don't think the torts would like that.


----------



## HappyHermanns

I wish the oils could be beneficial for torts..
Sadly, Last night our baby Vernie passed away.
I posted a little tribute to him in the Hermann's Tort section.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Essential. They are not.


----------



## Yvonne G

My daughter gave me an oil diffuser a couple years ago for Christmas. It had a very pleasant scent. I used it for a year or so in my living room (until the oils were all absorbed and diffused) and I have baby tortoise habitats right in the next room during the winter. I never noticed anything with any of the baby tortoises. I think the oils were just some sort of a scented product, and probably not "essential" oils.


----------



## saginawhxc

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Don't forget torts can live over 100 years eating weeds and grass . We live about 74 years and eat junk . Should we teach the torts or should the torts teach us ?


Also keep in mind that our life expectancy is constantly lengthening as our obsession with junk food becomes more prevalent.


----------



## saginawhxc

I just saw that you lost your tortoise AFTER posting that last comment. I'm sorry you lost your tortoise, I'm sorry that I'm making jokes two posts after you said that, and I'm sorry I didn't check the whole thread before posting another reply.


----------



## dmmj

Will said:


> Essential. They are not.


non essential oils would not be a good marketing plan


----------



## Tom

Optional oils anyone?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Will said:


> I grew up in the Haight Ashbury during the 60's, so from life experience I speak. That's all BS. The best air is clean air, free of any volatile organic compounds.
> 
> If it makes you feel something you like then that is all the justification you need. But breathing anything but clean air is not healthful.




I was already an adult in the 60's, and most of that organic or essential oils is crap. And it WILL kill small house birds, parakeets and canaries. So will incense.......move to Oregon and get MM for your pain. It works. And doesn't bother the torts or the birds.......


----------



## Big Charlie

Will said:


> Your goal is to inhale vitamin C? I'd like to see the science on that. Many many indoor environment people, (those that study work places, hospitals and other places where we are in an enclosed space ourselves) urge people to not use any of the room 'odor' things as we already breath way to much stuff in the air in a closed room. My dentist even suggests rinsing of a toothbrush with hydrogen peroxide if it's stored in the bathroom because every time you flush you make air born your own feces.


I was just thinking of asking my dentist if it was safe to clean my toothbrush daily in hydrogen peroxide. I guess this answers that question.


----------



## Big Charlie

HappyHermanns said:


> I wish the oils could be beneficial for torts..
> Sadly, Last night our baby Vernie passed away.
> I posted a little tribute to him in the Hermann's Tort section.


I'm so sorry to read this.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

But the idea that I'm 70 and have been brushing my teeth with airborne poop??? Makes me wanna put a cork in it.


----------



## Big Charlie

maggie3fan said:


> But the idea that I'm 70 and have been brushing my teeth with airborne poop??? Makes me wanna put a cork in it.


Pretty gross, right? When I was in science class as a child, I heard that when you smell something it is because tiny particles of it are entering your nose. I kept my hand over my nose for a week after that!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

So now you're saying, it's not only going in my mouth via brushing, but breathing is putting poop into my lungs as well. Thank you so much for that visual and mental image. I'm gonna eat a bunch of cheese and stay constipated until I die.....ewwww


----------



## dmmj

well I'm a germaphobe so now I gotta go kill myself.


----------



## HappyHermanns

saginawhxc said:


> I just saw that you lost your tortoise AFTER posting that last comment. I'm sorry you lost your tortoise, I'm sorry that I'm making jokes two posts after you said that, and I'm sorry I didn't check the whole thread before posting another reply.



O! Thank you for being so sensitive!! 
I do not take offense at all!
I completely understand how tough it can be to see all that is posted before replying.
I have done it many times!!


----------

